# Eye color



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Okay, so Aspen's eyes are brown. But, on the sides of the cornea, where the white part starts and the cornea ends, the brown still continues for a little bit, but it's a lot lighter in color. Do any of you guys have this with your dogs? Is this just part of his pigment? 

He just had his annual checkup, and the vet took a look at his eyes. I'm sure he would have said something...

I'll see if I can take a picture of his eye...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

No luck with the picture. I can't get him to stop moving his eye!!!! 

oh, and I've had some other vets and vet-tech friends tell me that it's just part of his pigment. I'm not really sure...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Well you could always ask your vet to re-check them, it doesn't sound like a big deal to me though, just part of the pigment.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My first job was with a veterinary ophthalmologist (which was pretty cool). It is suppose to be just the pigment. Not everything turns out perfectly straight and even in nature. I would accept what the vets all told you.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We see that pretty commonly up here at work, and I would say that is definitely nothing to worry about. :biggrin:


----------

